# Basic water fish



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone know good fish that can withstand a ph level of 7.8? I would love some cories in my tank but i dont know if any of them can take a ph level of 7.8. My tank is 20 gallons and it has 5 zebra danios and 4 ghost shrimp. I will be getting a bigger tank sometime around june/july. The bigger tank will be around 55 gallons.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiya Musho.:wave:

If they have been bred or adapted to high pH, you should be fine. Most fish have been bred in high pH and will tolerate it. Not sure about other fish that aren't at least fuzzy but maybe cherry barbs and odessa barbs are worth a try.

Try to test your lfs' tanks and see if their pH is close or matches to yours.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, thanks for the tip


----------

